# Wyeast Farms Genetics



## rmzrmz (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi,

well i dont see much info on the forum for this breeder,
the only i see is related with compound genetics, (i grow Jet fuel Gelato Hibrid and is the bomb) 

i read some IG, but i you have info is appreciated, especially to cuts only
good smokes


----------



## Serverchris (Jul 21, 2019)

He was the breeder for compound genetics then his partner that ran the business side of compound screwed him over and cut him out of the company completely so he made his own company. I've had one strain of his and it was really good, wanting to try more in the future.


----------



## rmzrmz (Jul 21, 2019)

what strain you run serverchris?

i watch iceburn, ice milk,
somebody know or test Runtz cut(Gelato zkittlez) ??


----------



## Matix35 (Jul 21, 2019)

I have tried 4 pheno of jet fuel gelato x blue zkittle i got 2 pheno of real zkittles fruity intense smell with a good yield and good stretch too lol and i got one pheno Monster yielder which i think its the gelato one pure woody taste purple master pièce yielder!I tried acai berry gelato x trap queen it was nice too 4 pheno and all good i prefer the zkittle run!I have lime kush x jet fuel to try and i have ordered one paint corpse ! In canada ,the us change is expensive..


----------



## Serverchris (Jul 21, 2019)

rmzrmz said:


> what strain you run serverchris?
> 
> i watch iceburn, ice milk,
> somebody know or test Runtz cut(Gelato zkittlez) ??


Smileyface, it's a dosidos x legend orange apricot cross. Citrus with a hint of fuel on the back end.


----------



## Serverchris (Jul 21, 2019)

Matix35 said:


> I have tried 4 pheno of jet fuel gelato x blue zkittle i got 2 pheno of real zkittles fruity intense smell with a good yield and good stretch too lol and i got one pheno Monster yielder which i think its the gelato one pure woody taste purple master pièce yielder!I tried acai berry gelato x trap queen it was nice too 4 pheno and all good i prefer the zkittle run!I have lime kush x jet fuel to try and i have ordered one paint corpse ! In canada ,the us change is expensive..


I've been trying to find a good zkittle dominant croas.


----------



## Matix35 (Jul 27, 2019)

From my experience,you Will find what your looking in archive seed "rainbow belt" fem and liquid imagination from compound genetic


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2019)

I’ve ran his fudge ripple and those were some of my favorite plants out of that run some were more gelato dominant and somewhere more jet fuel gelato dominant. I even had a cookie dominant pheno that grew like cookies on steroids. They all smelled like gelato dipped in Jet fuel except for the cookie dominant pheno she had more of a cookie smell but with a lot more OG gas. They grew really well. their stretch was good but not too much, and even during the heat of the summer they still had some vibrant purple. I took clones off of each one except the cookie dominant pheno because she looked and had the same structure just like the forum cut of Girl Scout cookies so I assumed she wasn’t going to have the best yield and you know what they say about assuming. She ended up being the best yielder. I still do you have another pack of the fudge Ripple, two packs of his marshmallow OG, a pack of his candy chrome, and a pack of his cold snap.. I’m pretty excited for all of them especially after how well his fudge Ripple did.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 30, 2019)

His gear looks legit, ive been wanting to try some but havent had the time to research it


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 30, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> His gear looks legit, ive been wanting to try some but havent had the time to research it


The fudge ripple I would highly recommend but they’re all sold out. He may plan on remaking them, which would be awesome. I would highly recommend them but they’re all sold out. He may plan on remaking them, which would be awesome honestly I would highly recommend any of his gear. The jet fuel gelato crosses are amazing definitely adds more potency, some more gassy terps, and evening improves yield to whatever it’s crossed too. I haven’t got to run the menthol crosses yet but white diesel to jet fuel gelato which makes up the menthol, sounds like it would pack on some serious frost and some serious gassy terps to whatever it touches. Honestly you couldn’t go wrong with any of his crosses you would just have to pick one or two that you know the mother it was crossed to does well and what kind of terps you’re looking for. Not to mention they’re reasonably priced for a 10-12 pack of fems. From what I’ve seen and heard his marshmallow OG is an absolutely amazing strain and checks all the boxes but I believe those are sold out as well but ther maybe some bx’s left either on Neptune or horror seed bank


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 25, 2019)

Oregon Elite Seeds has on sale for $90. I grabbed a pack of Ice Milk, I want to grab a pack of Pep-O-Chem soon. Will be crossing Ice Milk with a MAC Dawg and a run with Bodhi's Dragonsblood Hashplant (Blood pheno). Hoping for magic.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 25, 2019)

SeedsofHorror has some strains on sale for $70, insane 42% off. Get them while you can.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 25, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> SeedsofHorror has some strains on sale for $70, insane 42% off. Get them while you can.


Damn I just seen that, that sucks I’m flat broke. Not to mention I still got to send out my payment for an order from Rado I made. Probably a good thing I’m broke though I’ve got enough seeds to last me damn near a lifetime. It will be fun as fuck though searching through all that gear. Some from WY East Farms, Rado, Harrypalms, Archive, Symbiotic, Seedjunky, Thugpug, CSI Humboldt, and ntm all the freebies I got from Neptune from random breeders.


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 25, 2019)

Corpse paint (headbanger x menthol) nice plant almost black no stretch


----------



## Indoorpro (Dec 27, 2019)

Matix35 said:


> Corpse paint (headbanger x menthol) nice plant almost black no stretch


Anymore pics?


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 27, 2019)

This the little pink one other is diesels phenos... i flip it early for testing so its not a monster plants but pretty solid indica masterpiece easy the nose is not crazy but very Nice hash gazy


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 27, 2019)

The diesel is from me in cc pack not from corpse pain i grew only one but 4 more pheno to come


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 27, 2019)

Nice! I might have to pick some of his stuff up for the near year...

P.S. I like the cat pic


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 27, 2019)

Sorry for my cat pic its a error but its my good friend who love weed leafi dont give him


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 27, 2019)

Matix35 said:


> Sorry for my cat pic its a error but its my good friend who love weed leafi dont give him


Cats and weed go hand in hand, so no worries


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 27, 2019)

This 4 seed of "big good veg" corpse paint headbangerx menthol this will give justice to try the genetic lot of purple budzz anticipated


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 25, 2020)

I just got of couple packs of Wyeast gear

i got Puff Puff(Nigerian Silk x Jet fuel Gelato) and Fresh Powder(Amnesia Haze x The Menthol)

popped 1 Puff Puff

hopefully its some fire


----------



## Matix35 (Jan 25, 2020)

Nice hybrid sativa to expect i think!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 26, 2020)

Hunting some Marshmallow OG bx1. Got 11/11 100% germ rate. Gonna be a fire pheno hunt of this pack


----------



## Matix35 (Feb 9, 2020)

The smell for the "corpse paint" is awesome!4 different pheno all seem very good and resinous dank kind of smell and i got one pheno with a indescriptible nose i can say is smell like heaven lol overall,wy east farms conviced me very beautifull genetic i think the heaven pheno is the menthol maybe hard to describe the flavor


----------



## Matix35 (Feb 12, 2020)

Little update flushing 2week left!look beautifull headstash kind of nuggets!


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 20, 2020)

Puff Puff(Nigerian Silk x Jet fuel Gelato) 3 weeks in veg


----------



## GrowStache (Feb 22, 2020)

I have been looking for a solid Wyeast Farms thread and happy I finally found it. I have been following Jeff since his Compound days trying to snatch up as many JFG strains he has had a hand in producing. I have ran Trail Mix and Pina Loca from his solo project and both are pure heaters with Trail Mix being my personal favorite so far. I’m going to attempt to pop another Petrol Rainbows bean from the Compound days. First two attempts she was not strong enough to split the seed, but I’ll scuff it this time and the other attempt the tap root was too small and she never sprouted. Here are some pics of his solo work, first 3 are Pina Loca (Oregon Pineapple x JFG and the last 3 are Trail Mix (Purple Apricot x JFG):


----------



## Matix35 (Mar 2, 2020)

A little udapte on my corpse paint grow with a smoke test,i grew 5 pheno which lead more To the menthol who give a great yield and stay short you know this serious dank all the flowering and curing one of the loudest smell i ever grew in joint this good until last puff one of the loudest wood kush smell i ever grew its kind of same thing of the jet fuel gelato line i already grew but with more taste maybe


----------



## Zipz55 (May 15, 2020)

Puff Puff


----------



## GrowStache (May 15, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Puff Puff
> 
> View attachment 4567081View attachment 4567082View attachment 4567083View attachment 4567084





Zipz55 said:


> Puff Puff
> 
> View attachment 4567081View attachment 4567082View attachment 4567083View attachment 4567084


how is the smell on her? Looks unique for sure


----------



## Zipz55 (May 15, 2020)

GrowStache said:


> how is the smell on her? Looks unique for sure


heavy gas smell with a weird funky incense smell

cant really explain it


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 26, 2020)

Thinking of doing a run here soon, it’s either going to be marshmallow OG or cold snap. I don’t have that much space so it only be a couple, but I may pop a pack of Sherb Breath from Thugpug just to fuck around.


----------



## dr.panda (May 26, 2020)

Blastchiller coming up on week 9, about ready to get the axe.


----------



## Matix35 (May 26, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Blastchiller coming up on week 9, about ready to get the axe.
> View attachment 4577317


My god beautifull!it look like my old mom of original sour diesel phenotype


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 2, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> Blastchiller coming up on week 9, about ready to get the axe.
> View attachment 4577317


That looks excellent. Good job bud!


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 4, 2020)

Blastchiller in drying mode. A sample nug


----------



## Indoorpro (Jun 4, 2020)

Looks fire


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 5, 2020)

Frosty AF good job @dr.panda . Time to chop??


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 17, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Frosty AF good job @dr.panda . Time to chop??


She went about 9weeks. Finished up real nice at the end.


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 17, 2020)

If anyone is interested in his new gear. I'd get it before it gone. Runtz cross is gone already.

https://speakeasyseedbank.com/offerings/secret-drops/

Passcode is spicy. Use bamboo for free shipping at checkout.


----------



## dr.panda (Jun 19, 2020)

Blastchiller after some time to cure.nice smooth smoke


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 19, 2020)

I just ordered a pack of Una Fria 

The One x Menthol

Any One know where The One came from in this cross?? Coots??


----------



## Birnie029 (Jul 4, 2020)

dr.panda said:


> If anyone is interested in his new gear. I'd get it before it gone. Runtz cross is gone already.
> 
> https://speakeasyseedbank.com/offerings/secret-drops/
> 
> Passcode is spicy. Use bamboo for free shipping at checkout. View attachment 4597943


It says we need a password too?


----------



## dr.panda (Jul 4, 2020)

Birnie029 said:


> It says we need a password too?


its over now. Ill let ya know if they ever do more.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 30, 2020)

Anyone grow out Ice Milk or Cold Fusion? I will run be running a few of each outdoors this summer. I might experiment with reversing Ice Milk to try and make s1's.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 30, 2020)

Ive seen his stuff on platinum seeds..all fems though. Not a bad price for 10 fem seeds(120$)

Does he have regs anywhere?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 30, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Ive seen his stuff on platinum seeds..all fems though. Not a bad price for 10 fem seeds(120$)
> 
> Does he have regs anywhere?


Pretty sure all females. Even the Horchata v2 was fems.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Pretty sure all females. Even the Horchata v2 was fems.


The horchata looks amazing, surprised wyeast doesn't get more traction on here. I'm going to snag a pack and get some beans wet and throw some pics in next few months..wyeast has been on the top of my list of beans to pop for a while, just not huge in to fems but they put out really top notch gear so I trust em. Thinking about snagging either sour secret, cinnamon sour or gelato twist.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> The horchata looks amazing, surprised wyeast doesn't get more traction on here. I'm going to snag a pack and get some beans wet and throw some pics in next few months..wyeast has been on the top of my list of beans to pop for a while, just not huge in to fems but they put out really top notch gear so I trust em. Thinking about snagging either sour secret, cinnamon sour or gelato twist.


He’s super underrated imo. He works with stuff that Crane City Cannabis and Harry Palms Bloom Seed Co uses. I just popped a single seed of Sour Secret (Forza Sour x The Menthol) from him. I still have a pack of Ice Milk to pop. Also trying to pick up some of his horchata v2 drops


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> He’s super underrated imo. He works with stuff that Crane City Cannabis and Harry Palms Bloom Seed Co uses. I just popped a single seed of Sour Secret (Forza Sour x The Menthol) from him. I still have a pack of Ice Milk to pop. Also trying to pick up some of his horchata v2 drops


Ya super underrated, heard great things about the icemilk- pop them shits!!! I have a great clone hookup- dude has a breeder's cut of horchata available, it's super pricey but I have 2 main flower rooms now, so a drop in the bucket. I've been picking up proven cuts past few years from 2 trusted sources and can honestly say, I miss popping beans like I used to. You can find really unique fire phenos when popping packs, especially with all the varaties of strains easily available these days. I actually have a 3rd smaller flower space strictly and only for seeds runs and phenohunting now. I'm not running seed plants in my main flower rooms at all.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 3, 2020)

Shit out of the one pack of Fudge Ripple that i popped, i found two different unique keepers. Sadly the reveg didn’t go as well as i planned, and thankfully i still have one pack to hunt through. Looking forward to popping the Amazake, Candy Chrome, Cold Snap, and the two packs of Marshmallow OG. Hope that i’m quick enough to be able to snag a pack of the Funk Fakers. The Grape Gasoline is some fire and so is the Horchata, not to mention the name is dope as fuck. From what i’ve seen there is definitely a lot of heat to be found in those packs, especially the Marshmallow OG.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Shit out of the one pack of Fudge Ripple that i popped, i found two different unique keepers. Sadly the reveg didn’t go as well as i planned, and thankfully i still have one pack to hunt through. Looking forward to popping the Amazake, Candy Chrome, Cold Snap, and the two packs of Marshmallow OG. Hope that i’m quick enough to be able to snag a pack of the Funk Fakers. The Grape Gasoline is some fire and so is the Horchata, not to mention the name is dope as fuck. From what i’ve seen there is definitely a lot of heat to be found in those packs, especially the Marshmallow OG.


Nice Nate, funny my buddy literally just sent me a pic of the amazke cause he loves motorbreath. That's hell of a lineup you have there dude, you're going to get some heat, especially the Marshmallow, I was eyeing the candy chrome and cold snap packs myself. That forza sour they're working with looks amazing as well.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 3, 2020)

Hell yeah Motorbreath is one of my favorites as well, that’s what sold me on it. Was only going to get one from that drop and it was between the Amazake, and the Cinnamon Sour because i love Sour Dubb as well. They both make amazing crosses, but that Motorbreath has a special place in my heart. Going to get a pack of that Marshmallow OG wet after this Rado and Envy run.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah Motorbreath is one of my favorites as well, that’s what sold me on it. Was only going to get one from that drop and it was between the Amazake, and the Cinnamon Sour because i love Sour Dubb as well. They both make amazing crosses, but that Motorbreath has a special place in my heart. Going to get a pack of that Marshmallow OG wet after this Rado and Envy run.


Ya I want that cinnamon sour dude, I just have a huge library of seed packs, I really don't want to drop another $500 on packs. I have to choose a strain or maybe 2 packs of wyeast at most, haha and roll with it. It will take years to even put a small dent in the seed collection I have.


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 3, 2020)

I hear that - I just sent some packs of seeds to friends thin the herd. The seeds I want I ask my friends to make me some from the keepers. Thinning and fattening.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

I have to stop picking up cuts as well, and get popping these beans I have.


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 3, 2020)

I stopped with cuts after my plants caught covid-19 hemp mite fvcks. Thoght they were hard to get rid of. I now have Hemp Aphids ffs. Those are absolutely the worst to get rid of.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> I hear that - I just sent some packs of seeds to friends thin the herd. The seeds I want I ask my friends to make me some from the keepers. Thinning and fattening.


I've done that as well- giving packs away to some friends, gotta say, still don't like parting with my packs, its not a greedy thing, just always think that pack could hold the gem I've always been looking for, haha.


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh they are fer sure. I just gave away at least 4 gold gem keepers. I got enough keeper genetics that I made myself to last me a few lifetimes. There's always gonna be that one gem in there somewhere. lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> I stopped with cuts after my plants caught covid-19 hemp mite fvcks. Thoght they were hard to get rid of. I now have Hemp Aphids ffs. Those are absolutely the worst to get rid of.


Ya I mostly get cuts thru a very trusted women in person, literally the cleanest cuts every time, all the time- still isolate and take precautions. Also get pricey elites once in a while as a treat from someone else. Heres some of the cuts from my girl-


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Oh they are fer sure. I just gave away at least 4 gold gem keepers. I got enough keeper genetics that I made myself to last me a few lifetimes. There's always gonna be that one gem in there somewhere. lol


I look at it like let my buddies that are solid growers run some of my packs and pheno hunt, then I'll grab some cuts once they find keepers.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 3, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Shit out of the one pack of Fudge Ripple that i popped, i found two different unique keepers. Sadly the reveg didn’t go as well as i planned, and thankfully i still have one pack to hunt through. Looking forward to popping the Amazake, Candy Chrome, Cold Snap, and the two packs of Marshmallow OG. Hope that i’m quick enough to be able to snag a pack of the Funk Fakers. The Grape Gasoline is some fire and so is the Horchata, not to mention the name is dope as fuck. From what i’ve seen there is definitely a lot of heat to be found in those packs, especially the Marshmallow OG.


Keep us updated on those if you decide to pop em. Been seeing a lot of fire in that Cold Snap. Hoping another seed bank drops his new gear cause that Biscotti look amazing and should be great with the Horchata (Horchatti)


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I want that cinnamon sour dude, I just have a huge library of seed packs, I really don't want to drop another $500 on packs. I have to choose a strain or maybe 2 packs of wyeast at most, haha and roll with it. It will take years to even put a small dent in the seed collection I have.


Same!!! At the rate i’m going, i could never pop all of the seeds i have. Hopefully soon i can get some more spots set up, and actually start doing some large hunts. Plus it doesn’t make it easy when four of your favorite breeders are doing a new drop, or are about to do a new drop(especially with genetics that i’m super interested in).


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I look at it like let my buddies that are solid growers run some of my packs and pheno hunt, then I'll grab some cuts once they find keepers.


Right on always on a pheno hunt. Been messing with Triploid females.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2020)

Has anyone here run the horchata or horchata crosses, even going back to the compound days? Mochi x jet fuel g. sounds fucking delicious. Everything they have sound delicious- horchata, menthol, jet fuel g. Looks like he moving on from the jet fuel gelato. I'll post my run of jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel g.) on here when they get going since thats is most likely Jeff's strain.


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 4, 2020)

Got some Una Fria going now. All plants same pheno.

The grow like bushes. Anyone that likes to scrog - this is your perfect pick. Coming down the stretch at plus 60 days.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Has anyone here run the horchata or horchata crosses, even going back to the compound days? Mochi x jet fuel g. sounds fucking delicious. Everything they have sound delicious- horchata, menthol, jet fuel g. Looks like he moving on from the jet fuel gelato. I'll post my run of jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel g.) on here when they get going since thats is most likely Jeff's strain.


I tried running Amazake. A homie gave me theee seeds. Two stalled and one didn’t pop. He had the same stalling issue but got one to grow and it turned out fire


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Got some Una Fria going now. All plants same pheno.
> 
> The grow like bushes. Anyone that likes to scrog - this is your perfect pick. Coming down the stretch at plus 60 days.
> 
> View attachment 4759550View attachment 4759551


Hey forgot to ask, how many seeds come in a wyeast pack? 10-12-15???


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey forgot to ask, how many seeds come in a wyeast pack? 10-12-15???


Not him, but listed it’s at 12, but my pack of Sour Secret had 14 seeds. So it’s generally around 12-15 maybe more sometimes i’d say


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 5, 2020)

12-15 is about right. Pretty many and the plants all grew the same. They starting to smell like fruity glue now so might be chopping soon. I gotta take a taster and scope it.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 5, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> 12-15 is about right. Pretty many and the plants all grew the same. They starting to smell like fruity glue now so might be chopping soon. I gotta take a taster and scope it.


Keep us posted


----------



## throwaway22 (Dec 5, 2020)

I was gonna buy some of compound genetics new drop today but after reading how he stole genetics I dont want too. Where was it confirmed that he stole genetics?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 6, 2020)

throwaway22 said:


> I was gonna buy some of compound genetics new drop today but after reading how he stole genetics I dont want too. Where was it confirmed that he stole genetics?


Jeff from Wyeast Farms was a breeder for Compound Genetics earlier in his career, they fucked him over from what i’ve heard so he left and made his own company, Wyeast. That’s why you see compound using strains Jeff bred like Horchata, Jet Fuel Gelato, The Menthol, just to name a few.


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 6, 2020)

I ran liquid imagination from Compound crossed it with Future from Exotic, some of the best weed ever. Future is straight up fire. 

I tried some Wyeast cause I liked Liquid Imagination a lot and wanted to give em a try. 

I steer clear of breeders that get greedy. Too many excellent gear to work with. No need to deal with the Sketchy McSkecherson's of the world. Know what Im sayin?


----------



## wilson510 (Dec 6, 2020)

wyeast seems to be a nice breeder. answered all my questions nicely on ig. not like all the other breeder. I will be buying more from this company now knowing he was the og breeder for compound genetics.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2020)

At the advice of someone on here, I snagged the kings chalice...very excited for this pack. 3 kings( SFV OG x Sour Diesel[ajs cut] x Headband [loopas cut]) x Horchata.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 18, 2020)

Wyeast farms- Kings Chalice....how do ya like them apples?


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 18, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> At the advice of someone on here, I snagged the kings chalice...very excited for this pack. 3 kings( SFV OG x Sour Diesel[ajs cut] x Headband [loopas cut]) x Horchata.


Sound fire!!i was too late for this one


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 18, 2020)

For me too he respond to my question on IG seem a awesome breeder!here is another wyeast farm i tried : sock + SANDALS its hawaïan dutch x the menthol i love all the phenos like always recomend this company !he deserve that publicity


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 19, 2020)

Matix35 said:


> For me too he respond to my question on IG seem a awesome breeder!here is another wyeast farm i tried : sock + SANDALS its hawaïan dutch x the menthol i love all the phenos like always recomend this company !he deserve that publicity


Nice those look great man, I was up in the air about grabbing the secret sour, cinnamon sour(missed out on this one, would have snagged this one), sled dog and frozen assets. My buddy grabbed the secret sour, so I'm looking forward to getting a cut of that. Really looking forward to running wyeast!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 19, 2020)

There's a decent amount of wyeast strains still available from a few banks and instagram seed banks. Dont sleep on them, these crosses look awesome to me and are still available are-

Corbett Cherry-(Cherry Diesel x Horchata)

Zuyaqui ( Dog Walker OG x Horchata)
^almost grabbed this one but have to many seed pack and seriously gave to curb my spending

The Menthol crosses
Sour Secret(Forza Sour x The Menthol)
Cold Fusion(5 stars x The Menthol)
Frozen Assets(Refined Taste x The Menthol)
Sled Dog( Chem 4 x The Menthol)
SVU(Chem DD x Legand OG x the Menthol)
Blastchiller(Daywrecker x The Menthol)
Gelato Twist( Lime Kush x The Menthol)


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 19, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> There's a decent amount of wyeast strains still available from a few banks and instagram seed banks. Dont sleep on them, these crosses look awesome to me and are still available are-
> 
> Corbett Cherry-(Cherry Diesel x Horchata)
> 
> ...


That is nice to know her strains is always a good bet sour forza sound fire


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 19, 2020)

Dropped a few Cold Fusion in h2o today. Super stoked


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 19, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Dropped a few Cold Fusion in h2o today. Super stoked


Ya cold fusion looks great man, was eyeing that, like the direction wyeast is going in, not just your run of the mill gelato/cookies strains. 
Corpse paint(karmas Headbanger x The Menthol) was another one that should have been on my list but its pretty much out everywhere.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 19, 2020)

I have Ice Milk for outdoors this summer.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 19, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> I have Ice Milk for outdoors this summer.


Didn't even put that on the list cause that want long gone, none of the bank have that fire strain!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 19, 2020)

I am pondering on the idea of making s1's of the Ice Milk and a few female crosses.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 19, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> I am pondering on the idea of making s1's of the Ice Milk and a few female crosses.


Ya once you find a good pheno, I'll trade you some cuts...like the sound of Mac b.o.c.. I have a cut of mac1 caps cut and well....I don't like the thing at all.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 19, 2020)

These Cold Fusion's are getting knocked up by a Strayfox's Happy Place to make little frosty flavor bombs.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 23, 2020)

O it's on now!!!!!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

I also scored a pack of wyeast Marshmallow og! I'm up in the air on popping a pack of the kings chalice or the Marshmallow og. Thought about popping both/ half n half 5 or 6 seeds of each...but want to pop a full pack of one and do a proper pheno hunt for a keeper mother plant. Can't wait, I'm leaning towards the Marshmallow og.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 27, 2020)

That Kings chalice would be my choice to hunt though. Pretty much a win win situation for you.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> That Kings chalice would be my choice to hunt though. Pretty much a win win situation for you.


Word...why the king's chalice 1st? I love what I've seen from the Marshmallow og but seriously would like your feedback, could definitely influence what I'd go with popping first. I also really wanted the cinnamon sour and there was another strain called agua or something, it was a limited special addition release, or some shit like that. O well still made out pretty well.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

Ya I was right, wyeast had a horchata cross called agua, I almost snagged it, fucking pissed I missed it- 
Agua- Forza Sour x Horchata 
^this was an exclusive pack, this wasn't even listed on the horchata line drop's flyer. Really wished I grabbed this one, asked about it and it was gone in a hour.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 27, 2020)

A friend grew out 3 kings Huckleberry and it was insanely good. Frosty with incredible tastes. Like I said you can't go wrong with either. 
I am going to try an grab a few packs from the Horchata drop but Zuyaqui is the only one on Strainly. OES has Corbett cherry and Zuyaqui.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> A friend grew out 3 kings Huckleberry and it was insanely good. Frosty with incredible tastes. Like I said you can't go wrong with either.
> I am going to try an grab a few packs from the Horchata drop but Zuyaqui is the only one on Strainly. OES has Corbett cherry and Zuyaqui.


Those are still 2 very good strains, I'd probably got with the Zuyaqui, I almost picked that one up. Dog walker og x horchata is going to be fire! I never heard of the 3 kings strains until someone on hear gave me a lesson, said it a very coveted cut in northern Cali.


----------



## wilson510 (Dec 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Those are still 2 very good strains, I'd probably got with the Zuyaqui, I almost picked that one up. Dog walker og x horchata is going to be fire! I never heard of the 3 kings strains until someone on hear gave me a lesson, said it a very coveted cut in northern Cali.


cookie fam has 3 kings x london pound cake and called it 3 krumpets or whatever.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

wilson510 said:


> cookie fam has 3 kings x london pound cake and called it 3 krumpets or whatever.


Yes and it can be yours for the low price of $500, haha.


----------



## wilson510 (Dec 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Yes and it can be yours for the low price of $500, haha.


some seeds are worth $500.. not gonna knock somebodys hustle but definitely not cookie fam's candy rain lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2020)

wilson510 said:


> some seeds are worth $500.. not gonna knock somebodys hustle but definitely not cookie fam's candy rain lol


Ya thats what I mean, for sure some are worth it but not their trash.


----------



## Southerner (Dec 27, 2020)

Grew the Island Freeze last winter and was happy with the results. Tropical with a slight menthol taste, a longer finish than I prefer. Would recommend.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 30, 2020)

Doing a trade some legit awesome dude on here hooked me up with these- can't fucking wait-


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Doing a trade some legit awesome dude on here hooked me up with these- can't fucking wait-
> View attachment 4781838


Wow killer score bud Epic pack their !


----------



## Angus Hung (Dec 31, 2020)

I just put a order in for SVU, it will be my first try with wyeast. I also ordered tokyo sunset from Tiki and a few solfire, don mega F2 mind flayer and bad and boujee, i hope they arrive in a hurry. but it will likely be several weeks


----------



## Matix35 (Jan 2, 2021)

The socks + SANDALS got insane terps and yield ! Wyeast farms is fire all the pheno all the time


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 7, 2021)

My Cold Fusion #2 is looking very nice. Will be flipping to 12/12 next week in a tent grow. Can't wait to see outdoors this summer.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 7, 2021)

Growing Wyeast’s Sour Secret (Forza Sour x The Menthol) rn. Here’s the description of Forza Sour by Jeff himself:


> Forza Our is a cross I made in collaboration with Seed Junky a couple years ago–then hunted myself inhouse–seeds were never released of this. Forza Sour is M1og aka Sour Best Shit Ever x the Wedding Cake stud male. My breeding cut brings intense sour / og forward–but with a much more ‘modern’ look to the buds.


 I’m hoping for something sour and mint smelling, i’ll upload photos later. Also have a pack of Ice Milk (Breakfast of Champions (Cap’s Cut) x The Menthol), i’ll probably hunt those to try and breed the keeper with Unicorn Milk from bodhi


----------



## shwamp (Feb 28, 2021)

Anyone know what flowering time to expect with ice milk? I got that and corpse paint and neither says the flowering time. On seedfinder it says corpse paint is 57-63 days.


----------



## Mganj (Feb 28, 2021)

shwamp said:


> Anyone know what flowering time to expect with ice milk? I got that and corpse paint and neither says the flowering time. On seedfinder it says corpse paint is 57-63 days.


ran corpse paint last year, can expect wider variety than that but yeah some plants can be done at 60


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Growing Wyeast’s Sour Secret (Forza Sour x The Menthol) rn. Here’s the description of Forza Sour by Jeff himself:
> 
> I’m hoping for something sour and mint smelling, i’ll upload photos later. Also have a pack of Ice Milk (Breakfast of Champions (Cap’s Cut) x The Menthol), i’ll probably hunt those to try and breed the keeper with Unicorn Milk from bodhi


My good friend is running sour secret right now as well, he has high hopes for this strain. The forza sour is some serious fire.


----------



## shwamp (Feb 28, 2021)

Mganj said:


> ran corpse paint last year, can expect wider variety than that but yeah some plants can be done at 60


Nothing past 10 weeks though, right? That's where I draw the line lol.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 4, 2021)

Here’s my Sour Secret on Week 6


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Mar 4, 2021)

I wonder if Wyeast is gonna release a 2nd run of that Horchata line. The Sour Cinnamon caught my eye, and poof, gone.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 4, 2021)

Corporal_Biscuit said:


> I wonder if Wyeast is gonna release a 2nd run of that Horchata line. The Sour Cinnamon caught my eye, and poof, gone.


Yeah man i hear ya, I wanted that Horchatti so bad, or even the Horchata S1’s


----------



## zz420 (Mar 5, 2021)

Mangorita really surprised me. Great plant great smoke! A definite menthol smell but more of a fruity smoke. Would like to try their other lines after this experience.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 17, 2021)

Here's my jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gelato) posting here cause I got love for wyeast and pretty sure Jeff made this strain. This shit is like runtz on steroids, pics don't do it justice.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 17, 2021)

**
Sour Secret (Forza Sour x The Menthol) trichomes


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 17, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> *View attachment 4855507*
> Sour Secret (Forza Sour x The Menthol) trichomes


Ya dude! my good friend is running this one, I have a bunch of cuts coming. Wanted to ask, how do you like it and what's the smell like? Awesome you posted, I was going to message you about the secret sour.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya dude! my good friend is running this one, I have a bunch of cuts coming. Wanted to ask, how do you like it and what's the smell like? Awesome you posted, I was going to message you about the secret sour.


Saw ya msg, she smelled like sour vinegar early in flower (week 3-5) then kind of evolved into a sweet soapy smell (not a big fan of the soapy smell). Hoping she cures with the sour and sweet mint I was expecting, but I won't really care if the high is top notch which i'm assuming it is. It's only one seed though, I'll have to run the pack again (all of it) to get that one keeper


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 21, 2021)

Cold Fusion giving the rest of the tent a complex. This plant is AMAZING. Colors, terps and stacking very nice. Will be running a few of these and Ice Milk in a massive pollen chuck. The male will be Legond of Magnum- Legend Orange Apricot x Magnum Opus. Looking for terps, terps and more terps.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 26, 2021)

Here’s my Sour Secret at the end of Week 9, she’s got another week to go, but my other plant is ready for the chop. She’s smelling like sour og and mint soap. Really complex smells, i’m hoping she smokes as good as she smells. Super frosty buds that are about golf ball sized, great stacking on the branches too. I don’t really like big buds and large yielders, so this is actually really great. She’s not lacking in yield tho, but I will see the final results soon.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 26, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> View attachment 4863087
> Here’s my Sour Secret at the end of Week 9, she’s got another week to go, but my other plant is ready for the chop. She’s smelling like sour og and mint soap. Really complex smells, i’m hoping she smokes as good as she smells. Super frosty buds that are about golf ball sized, great stacking on the branches too. I don’t really like big buds and large yielders, so this is actually really great. She’s not lacking in yield tho, but I will see the final results soon.


O fucking A mayne! Can't wait to run this strain!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 26, 2021)

Cold Fusion. She is frosty and killing it, the pic doesn't do her justice. Getting ready to run a few more of these next run. Hat's off tipped to Wyeast Farms.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 26, 2021)

I was wondering if any of the people who know more than myself about breeders and drops and whatnot would happen to know if there’s a new Wyeast drop coming anytime soon? Kicking myself for missing out on snagging some. Only seem to see the same 3-4 strain available now and they’re not as exciting as the ones I missed. Ha.


----------



## wilson510 (Mar 26, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I was wondering if any of the people who know more than myself about breeders and drops and whatnot would happen to know if there’s a new Wyeast drop coming anytime soon? Kicking myself for missing out on snagging some. Only seem to see the same 3-4 strain available now and they’re not as exciting as the ones I missed. Ha.


he said in a few months hes dropping something.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 26, 2021)

wilson510 said:


> he said in a few months hes dropping something.


Awesome! Thanks a bunch! Much appreciated for sure.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 26, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I was wondering if any of the people who know more than myself about breeders and drops and whatnot would happen to know if there’s a new Wyeast drop coming anytime soon? Kicking myself for missing out on snagging some. Only seem to see the same 3-4 strain available now and they’re not as exciting as the ones I missed. Ha.


I guarantee you pick up any of Wyeast's menthol crosses you will be very impressed. I am running Cold Fusion (she is incredibly sexy) and she is still available at a few banks. You can find a few Horchata crosses on Strainly too. Grab a pack and thoroughly enjoy.


----------



## Railage (Mar 30, 2021)

100% germ 11/11 on the Later Days, very excited for these I really wanted the breeder cut of Now N Later and I got it from Pink Box but it died shortly after.

These though, will be sweet.

Last one counts.


----------



## Railage (Apr 6, 2021)

Later Days

needs a lil more food and looks like she got a little too dry and got a lil ph twist.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 8, 2021)

The big one is a triploid.

I had one a few years ago I'm still running it.

Take cuts of the original.

The cuts will grow slightly different and much larger than the donor.

Then grow the cuts out and take cuts of them again. The 3rd iteration is the one you can make seeds from andd it will be really good and really fast finishing.

Three sets of leaves instead of 2 = 50% more chlorophyll and biomass = larger yields and faster metabolism. 

The strain Im running I did this with is now a 40-45 day flowering time. Plants hit the roof too. She's faster than any AUTO plant by a week or 2 easy.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 8, 2021)

Chopped down the Sour Secret this Monday, yield looks tiny, but looks like some dank. Will update with pics. So far it smells like a really sour diesel and soap, hard to explain, but again I will post updates with dried and cured bud pics. Tried a bud that I know won't be the same as dried and cured, but it's got me feeling damn good . I vaped it with a Dynavap and one bowl had me feeling so high already. It's more sativa effects i'd say, so I'm glad with what I got


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 13, 2021)

Here's some sour secret, we have like 3-4 phenos. This strain is very killer, this is in a tester tent under 4- 630 cmh where seed runs are done. I'm definitely digging the spiky pheno...reminds of some of the jet fuel gelato and menthol phenos I've seen...thinking of doing a big run of these. I'm getting a fuel/chocolate nose from a few-


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 13, 2021)

Anyone that scooped up the sour secret are definitely in for a treat, seems these menthol and jfg x have some epic phenos. Very unique structure you don't see in your average hype crosses.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 17, 2021)

Here's a couple high quality pics of my Sour Secret harvested 2 weeks ago, dried for 12 days, and trimmed yesterday. Thinking of starting a weed photo business, anyone know where to start? Haha, anyways I'm really happy with the harvest. Small-ish yield mainly due to my growing probably. I'll run the whole pack again at some point since this is only from one seed. Satisfied with what I got and I'll definitely pop my Ice Milk soon. I'll do another review after a two week cure because I believe strains aren't fully finished until a good cure.

Strain review of Sour Secret:
*Density *- 10/10 Dense as hell. Pretty much rock hard buds. Small buds but damn good.
*Smell *- 9/10 Smelled like sour almost vinegar mint right before harvest. After drying it smells like strong menthol mint and soap, absolutely no sour left. I hope the sour smell comes back, but I still like the smell either way.
*Effect *- 9/10 Functional sativa-like high with with a calming effect. It keeps me calm and helped with pain, very strong smoke. 
*Bag Appeal* - 10/10 The frostiest strain I've seen yet, aside from Guava Pie. Doesn't look as frosty in a bag, but the closer you look, the more you realize how much frost this one carries.
*Smoked through a Bong:
Flavor *- 10/10 - Tastes so minty and menthol-y, with the soapy background and a good amount of fuel. Love it.
*Vaped:
Flavor *- 10/10 - Will update later


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 17, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> View attachment 4880916View attachment 4880917
> Here's a couple high quality pics of my Sour Secret harvested 2 weeks ago, dried for 12 days, and trimmed yesterday. Thinking of starting a weed photo business, anyone know where to start? Haha, anyways I'm really happy with the harvest. Small-ish yield mainly due to my growing probably. I'll run the whole pack again at some point since this is only from one seed. Satisfied with what I got and I'll definitely pop my Ice Milk soon. I'll do another review after a two week cure because I believe strains aren't fully finished until a good cure.
> 
> Strain review of Sour Secret:
> ...


All I can say is dam


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 19, 2021)

Sour secret throwing some frost rails-


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 23, 2021)

Sour secret getting insanely fire...3 phenos all are absolutely gorgeous. Remind me of some of the grape gas, menthol, and jetfuel gelato phenos I've seen-


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Sour secret getting insanely fire...3 phenos all are absolutely gorgeous. Remind me of some of the grape gas, menthol, and jetfuel gelato phenos I've seen-
> View attachment 4886071
> View attachment 4886072
> View attachment 4886073


Looking good bud !


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 24, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Looking good bud !


Ya no shit mofo! Haha


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 29, 2021)

Sour secret getting there


----------



## spiderfan (May 3, 2021)

Harvested a Sour Secret lil while back, potency and flavor definitely standouts - true to name being both stringent/tart & sour yet cool & minty in aroma and more sour in taste. Eat phoenix tears regularly and found this one cut through more than usual; pretty stony on its own when just vaped, found this plant great for medical

Still learning ghetto basement techniques and attempted to microplane some of my usual 45-160u; pizza boxes in the fridge smell more a searing mintiness outright now. Didn't look to produce as much bubblehash as say Strawberry Guava or even an HSO strain (Bubba 2.0) but is easily 2x potent for medical for me in flower form (ie. neuropathic pain)


----------



## Dividedsky (May 5, 2021)

Sour secret getting close, most pheno are going to finish in 60-65 days-


----------



## Dividedsky (May 5, 2021)

Another shot-


----------



## Dividedsky (May 22, 2021)

Here's pheno 2 of the Sour Secret. This strain is amazing, loudest sour/gas terps I had from a strain in years. Has a really pleasant sweet taste on pull. It's all around great. Yield was very good and as you can tell bag appeal is top notch with heavy trichome production. This strain ticks all my boxes-


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 22, 2021)

I picked up a pack of Dream Shake from Strainly for $100. Very stoked to see what comes about.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 22, 2021)

For some reason when I try to upload and attach pics on here from my image gallery I get an error message and it won't let me. But if I screenshot that same pic from image gallery and try to attach it on here it works, this has been happening for a few months now. That's why you sometime see the black framing around my pics. Here's the error message I get when I try to attach from my image gallery. Wanted to see if there a way around this or anyone else has this problem, think it started when I got my new galaxy s20.


----------



## Freshbakd (May 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> For some reason when I try to upload and attach pics on here from my image gallery I get an error message and it won't let me. But if I screenshot that same pic from image gallery and try to attach it on here it works, this has been happening for a few months now. That's why you sometime see the black framing around my pics. Here's the error message I get when I try to attach from my image gallery. Wanted to see if there a way around this or anyone else has this problem, think it started when I got my new galaxy s20.
> View attachment 4906646


Your phone isn't saving them as jpeg the usual format. If you can find in the camera options to shoot in jpeg it will fix it. Another workaround assuming the file format is actually compatible would be to rename the pictures and see of that works.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 22, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Your phone isn't saving them as jpeg the usual format. If you can find in the camera options to shoot in jpeg it will fix it. Another workaround assuming the file format is actually compatible would be to rename the pictures and see of that works.


I'm not really good with tech stuff but it just weird because I never had a problem with it before. And why is it allowing my to upload a screenshot of the image but not the original image itself, the screenshot is in different folder in the same image gallery.


----------



## GringoStar (May 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> For some reason when I try to upload and attach pics on here from my image gallery I get an error message and it won't let me. But if I screenshot that same pic from image gallery and try to attach it on here it works, this has been happening for a few months now. That's why you sometime see the black framing around my pics. Here's the error message I get when I try to attach from my image gallery. Wanted to see if there a way around this or anyone else has this problem, think it started when I got my new galaxy s20.
> View attachment 4906646


You can change it in your camera settings to turn off heif pictures, it should save in jpeg afterwards.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 22, 2021)

GringoStar said:


> You can change it in your camera settings to turn off heif pictures, it should save in jpeg afterwards.
> 
> View attachment 4906741


Nice dude thankyou so much! It worked. Wish I knew that a while ago..o well.


----------



## Satch12 (May 23, 2021)

For anyone without instagram there’s an upcoming drop at terpy seeds. Barely any info given just thought someone would appreciate the heads up.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 23, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> For anyone without instagram there’s an upcoming drop at terpy seeds. Barely any info given just thought someone would appreciate the heads up.


Ya I saw that as well dude, thanks for the heads up, seems wyeast doesn’t do a lot of drops or very limited drops which I consider a good thing, they're most likely working the lines making sure they're good to go. Not like inhouse who puts out 40 new strains every month. Wyeast is legit, I'm now a huge fucking fan of their work.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 23, 2021)

Can't wait to run these 2- probably in the fall-


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

Sorry about hogging this thread guys and gals...some last shots of finished up Sour Secret. This strain is superb-


----------



## downhill21 (May 24, 2021)

Didn’t I buy liquid beer yeast from these guys in the 90s?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

downhill21 said:


> Didn’t I buy liquid beer yeast from these guys in the 90s?


Hahaha ya I know...saw online when looking wyeast up, a home brewing beer company popped up. Also there's a wyeast labs beer brewing company that has a similar logo. Isn't wyeast the nickname for Mt Hood?


----------



## downhill21 (May 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hahaha ya I know...saw online when looking wyeast up, a home brewing beer company popped up. Also there's a wyeast labs beer brewing company that has a similar logo. Isn't wyeast the nickname for Mt Hood?


As far as the nickname, might be as pretty sure the yeast co was in Washington (great clime for hops)


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 10, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4919795


Horchata line will be fire, those will probably go quick


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 15, 2021)

I’m curious what horchata crosses are standing out to people? I’m thinking about the Forza sour or sour dubb since I’ve seen those used in hash making strains. But it’s hard for me to justify getting more beans at this point.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 15, 2021)

I’m super curious as well. The Aqua Forza and Cinnamon Sour jump out to me, but I’d like something different. Maybe one of Latte Larry, Dungeon Family, Amazake, or Snowflake Syrup. No clue. If anyone has any helpful info it would be much appreciated.


----------



## higher self (Jun 15, 2021)

Got the email. Already have a Forza cross from Bloom so Dungeon Family if I don't get GA pie from Raw Genetics 1st


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 16, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> I’m curious what horchata crosses are standing out to people? I’m thinking about the Forza sour or sour dubb since I’ve seen those used in hash making strains. But it’s hard for me to justify getting more beans at this point.


I already have the kings chalice, the crema cubes stands out to me. Wyeast definitely likes working with the gassy + sours strains so the amazake, Agua, 4chata, and cinnamon sour would be great for sour/gas lovers. The forza sour they use is legit, very very nice, high-end strain. I'd even grab the half pint but I have so many packs of runtz X's at this point. You could close your eye and pick from that list and you'll get something dank dude. Wyeast fems seems to be very legit, they're definitely putting in work and testing strains before releasing.


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks for the responses! I think y’all have convinced me to grab one as long as the price tag isn’t too hefty.


----------



## Zilman (Jun 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I already have the kings chalice, the crema cubes stands out to me. Wyeast definitely likes working with the gassy + sours strains so the amazake, Agua, 4chata, and cinnamon sour would be great for sour/gas lovers. The forza sour they use is legit, very very nice, high-end strain. I'd even grab the half pint but I have so many packs of runtz X's at this point. You could close your eye and pick from that list and you'll get something dank dude. Wyeast fems seems to be very legit, they're definitely putting in work and testing strains before releasing.


Looks like it's time for Wyeastfarms to start paying you for ads)))


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 16, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I already have the kings chalice, the crema cubes stands out to me. Wyeast definitely likes working with the gassy + sours strains so the amazake, Agua, 4chata, and cinnamon sour would be great for sour/gas lovers. The forza sour they use is legit, very very nice, high-end strain. I'd even grab the half pint but I have so many packs of runtz X's at this point. You could close your eye and pick from that list and you'll get something dank dude. Wyeast fems seems to be very legit, they're definitely putting in work and testing strains before releasing.


Do you know what ZR3 is in the crema cubes?


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 16, 2021)

Drop is up on packbanditz


----------



## Balockaye (Jun 16, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Do you know what ZR3 is in the crema cubes?


The Wyeast guy said it was Runtz x Zkittlez Bx3


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 19, 2021)

Balockaye said:


> The Wyeast guy said it was Runtz x Zkittlez Bx3


Ya it is runtz x z cubed(which is bx3)- that is from crane city cannabis


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 19, 2021)

A breeder told me he had some herms with z-cubed. That doesn't necessarily mean this cross will, though.
I'm looking at the sour and Larry og crosses myself. Georgia Pie is 25-27% so Dungeon Family also looks good.


----------



## higher self (Jun 19, 2021)

Use Raw5 discount code at Neptune for 5% off + 10٪ off for bitcoins


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 20, 2021)

Too late, Dungeon Family is sold out everywhere. I got the Forza Sour.


----------



## higher self (Jun 20, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Too late, Dungeon Family is sold out everywhere. I got the Forza Sour.


When I saw it go from 10 packs to 5 I put 1 in my cart, then I remembered that discount code & the seed junky in me took over & made the rest of the purchase lol! Didn't think the Dungeon Family was going to go that fast than again only one or two other crosses stood out to me.


----------



## boundybounderson (Jun 20, 2021)

Does anyone have any experience with The Menthol (which is half the cross in Wintergreen OG) and the terps? Are they actually minty/menthol-y?


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jun 20, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> Does anyone have any experience with The Menthol (which is half the cross in Wintergreen OG) and the terps? Are they actually minty/menthol-y?


So, I have never grown or smoked the menthol cut itself. I have grown several of the crosses he offers however. I feel the real value of his males is their transparency. Jet fuel Gelato, horchata, and the menthol are generations of the same line as he continues working it. In a cross with a highly inbred and focused plant, the result is errily consistent with the mother in flavor. I get really low phenotypic variation with his gear, which is a great thing for producers. So he's got a stud that you can cross to basically anything and you'll end up with moms taste, cookie dominant bud structure, and a vigor and veg speed more like the jet fuel. 

The exception is when he hits something that's already a soup, not a very focused or inbred clone but a raw first generation poly hybrid. Compound tends to put out more of those (they are using the same males I guess). I grew one where the mom was like, white Tahoe amnesia cake or some shit, and that was the only one that threw a lot of different phenos, some basically just the dad.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 20, 2021)

grabbed that snowflake syrup excited to see whats up.
i kinda wanted the georgia pie cross but decided ill try that from savage genetics (Georgia Pie x Hyphy ( Bacio Gelato x Gushers) )


----------



## higher self (Jun 20, 2021)

Still some S1's available of Georgia Pie out there but the price for the 5 pack at $80 put me off. Got the Wyeast cross for $138 shipped


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> When I saw it go from 10 packs to 5 I put 1 in my cart, then I remembered that discount code & the seed junky in me took over & made the rest of the purchase lol! Didn't think the Dungeon Family was going to go that fast than again only one or two other crosses stood out to me.


So you got a pack of Dungeon? Cool cool. Maybe we can trade cuttings if we both get a keeper. Forza Sour is Sour Best Shit Ever x Wedding Cake, so I think I'll be happy with the Agua Forza cross.


----------



## higher self (Jun 20, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> So you got a pack of Dungeon? Cool cool. Maybe we can trade cuttings if we both get a keeper. Forza Sour is Sour Best Shit Ever x Wedding Cake, so I think I'll be happy with the Agua Forza cross.


Yeah I got a pack. Probably pop a seed or two when I get them & for sure tho you'd have to school me on clone sending process.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 20, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Thanks for the responses! I think y’all have convinced me to grab one as long as the price tag isn’t too hefty.


Ya wyeast is very fair with prices dude, usually $150 for a pack of fems of very high end genetics. Pretty good bargain compared to what some of these other guys are charging. In a year or 2 these wyeast horchata x strains will be resold on strainly for $300-500.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 23, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> So, I have never grown or smoked the menthol cut itself. I have grown several of the crosses he offers however. I feel the real value of his males is their transparency. Jet fuel Gelato, horchata, and the menthol are generations of the same line as he continues working it. In a cross with a highly inbred and focused plant, the result is errily consistent with the mother in flavor. I get really low phenotypic variation with his gear, which is a great thing for producers. So he's got a stud that you can cross to basically anything and you'll end up with moms taste, cookie dominant bud structure, and a vigor and veg speed more like the jet fuel.
> 
> The exception is when he hits something that's already a soup, not a very focused or inbred clone but a raw first generation poly hybrid. Compound tends to put out more of those (they are using the same males I guess). I grew one where the mom was like, white Tahoe amnesia cake or some shit, and that was the only one that threw a lot of different phenos, some basically just the dad.


Dude you hit the nail on the head with this comment...if you research you strains and lineage and know what you actually want as a producer than wyeast fucking great to run. I'd even go as far to say wyeast's gear is stable. I had few different phenos with sour secret . I had a successful seed run all plants were keepers, no bullshit, after sampling different phenos I put all dry flower of different phenos together and you could barely tell there were different phenos. Taste and terps leaned towards mom and out of the pack there were 2 phenos that stood out to me


----------



## Crazyolo2 (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi guys,im new in exotic strains game.
How do u compare wyeast to exotic genetix?


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jun 26, 2021)

Crazyolo2 said:


> Hi guys,im new in exotic strains game.
> How do u compare wyeast to exotic genetix?


Exotic is highly regarded, tends to more cookies inbreeding and fruity flavors. Wyeast hits a lot of old gas cuts with the cookie structure. Archive, same thing more gas available in the cookie crosses. All outstanding breeders.


----------



## Crazyolo2 (Jun 26, 2021)

And


Humble_Budlings said:


> Exotic is highly regarded, tends to more cookies inbreeding and fruity flavors. Wyeast hits a lot of old gas cuts with the cookie structure. Archive, same thing more gas available in the cookie crosses. All outstanding breeders.


 How about seed junky?do u think his new crosses are with 500$ a packs?
Can i find same or better keepers in wyeast?


----------



## Crazyolo2 (Jun 26, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> Exotic is highly regarded, tends to more cookies inbreeding and fruity flavors. Wyeast hits a lot of old gas cuts with the cookie structure. Archive, same thing more gas available in the cookie crosses. All outstanding breeders.


Worth*


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jun 26, 2021)

I think you can find as good or better, in every single pack with wyeast honest. Seed junky pulled out of the market for a while, and the resale market (mostly ig auctions) went wild with it as supply dried up. He let the prices go as high as they would before meeting resistance at around 700-800 a pack, then jumped back in with offerings at 500 and people willing to pay. To me it's just an examplory marketing scheme. I have grown a few of his as cuts I received, and have some Jealousy clones going right now... So it's not that I pass on seed junky, I'm a fan boy for sure. But i don't think it's a useful expense for home growers... More like for commercial ops trying to get ahead of the curve of clone availability...


----------



## Railage (Jun 26, 2021)

I got the (11) Later Days from WyEast and (8.) Violet Fog from Compound about to flower out, and also (6) Black Marshmello and (6) Black NitwITZ from Crane City rooting out right now.

So I’ll have all this kinda related shit with Jet Fuel Gelato and The Menthol going pretty soon to compare. Gonna be fun.


----------



## higher self (Jul 9, 2021)

Small restock at Neptune for those looking for Dungeon Family only 5 packs up + Menthol crosses


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 11, 2021)

higher self said:


> Small restock at Neptune for those looking for Dungeon Family only 5 packs up + Menthol crosses


Good looking


----------



## TWOMP (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## higher self (Jul 17, 2021)

Slight flex lol but who is going to pop those 1st?


----------



## TWOMP (Jul 17, 2021)

Im 8 weeks out.....lets get it


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2021)

TWOMP said:


> View attachment 4946062


Gotta say I like their old logo better. The old logo is classic 70s- 80s style ski logo, with the mountain, reminded me of old k2 ski ads.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 18, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> I think you can find as good or better, in every single pack with wyeast honest. Seed junky pulled out of the market for a while, and the resale market (mostly ig auctions) went wild with it as supply dried up. He let the prices go as high as they would before meeting resistance at around 700-800 a pack, then jumped back in with offerings at 500 and people willing to pay. To me it's just an examplory marketing scheme. I have grown a few of his as cuts I received, and have some Jealousy clones going right now... So it's not that I pass on seed junky, I'm a fan boy for sure. But i don't think it's a useful expense for home growers... More like for commercial ops trying to get ahead of the curve of clone availability...


Where do you new people to the forums come up with this stuff.

For years if you were on the forums, Just Blazin was a normal grower on the forums 2009-2012 era, fast forward a few years later he drops his seedjunky line.

Seed Junkies Packs went for between $80-$120 when He was selling packs Like any normal breeder.

Berner picked him up after he dropped the ball on Candy Rain for seed release, and after he worked with them Cookie Fam his remaining packs went up in value.

Wedding Cake was the strain, that pushed him over the top!

Like anything and scarcity his remaining packs available on the market went up. He was already working with cookie fam and making other strains after candy rain.***

Agreed you might be able to find some as good things. Better is debatable with the new line seedjunky has drop..

"People like rado and compound drop a hybrid line with Jet fuel Gelato in it and some packs orignal reatail $400 plus.


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jul 18, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Where do you new people to the forums come up with this stuff.
> 
> For years if you were on the forums, Just Blazin was a normal grower on the forums 2009-2012 era, fast forward a few years later he drops his seedjunky line.
> 
> ...


I think I'm missing your thesis. So, you're saying it was scarcity that drove prices up, and I said it was scarcity that drove prices up... Is the disagreement over whether it is worth it for home growers? Or what exactly was I "coming up with" lol? 

Berner picked him up at peak evaluation from the growing community. In larger ops here in California, cuts of his strains were so thoroughly dispersed you were literally tripping over his clones. The list would be half seed junky. Then Berner stepped in, and the scarcity of seeds kicked in. These clone business guys who had been running seed junky wall to wall for years were still willing to pay exorbitant prices to search out the new cuts. That's just... How the cookie crumbles its not really even an opinion...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 18, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> I think I'm missing your thesis. So, you're saying it was scarcity that drove prices up, and I said it was scarcity that drove prices up... Is the disagreement over whether it is worth it for home growers? Or what exactly was I "coming up with" lol?
> 
> Berner picked him up at peak evaluation from the growing community. In larger ops here in California, cuts of his strains were so thoroughly dispersed you were literally tripping over his clones. The list would be half seed junky. Then Berner stepped in, and the scarcity of seeds kicked in. These clone business guys who had been running seed junky wall to wall for years were still willing to pay exorbitant prices to search out the new cuts. That's just... How the cookie crumbles its not really even an opinion...


We are in slight disagreement a couple of things .

If I have left a particular market at the time [seed making] and working with another person [Bener415] I didn't drive prices up intentionally, things happens that way, much like how Thugpugs gear went up in value when he left the market.

"To me it's just an examplory marketing scheme"

You said the above, but what is the scheme exactly if my genetics have gone up in value? People don't force anyone to purchase his gear?

2) Bener again picked him up after they dropped the ball on candy rain and needed a breeder that had good stance in the community seedjunky!

Again Just Blazin / Seedjunky Jb was a good grower on such forums as ThcFarmer,, and the CannaCollective..

Lastly the seedbanks and auction sites set the prices because people that like to jump waves where left out? If people believe they will have a better product with a Cookie Fam affiliate good for them.

Now with this "homegrower/ Commercial growers " the is the problem now. People have always been willing to pay big money for cuts and seeds, just people coming into the industry don't see the value.. [2018 + ] 

So the real question is why weren't people around or purchasing the seeds when it was cheap and not a fad to have seedjunky? You snooze you loose in life, and get in where you fit in...


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jul 18, 2021)

I guess my word choice is the problem here. I didn't mean to imply that he did something dishonest when I used the phrase "marketing scheme." I'm sure that the discussion over whether his role can be described as active or passive in so far as his production decisions effect the aftermarket price of his seeds... is going to hinge entirely on information that we have none of. 

I really wasn't trying to say "it's his fault they cost so much" and more towards "great play, good hustle." However, now that we are here, yes it is his fault they cost so much lol. It is very literally his call. It is nobody else's call. 

But is there anything wrong with charging $500 a pack? No there is not. It is still a completely negligible expense within the context of a fully scaled OP, and I hope they shell out like Mr Rodgers at a church fundraiser bake sale. But for a home grower, who will turn this $500 pack into 1.5 lbs in a closet, it's getting seriously debatable. At that point, it depends on individual disposable income. Of which a lot of people have close to none.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 18, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> I guess my word choice is the problem here. I didn't mean to imply that he did something dishonest when I used the phrase "marketing scheme." I'm sure that the discussion over whether his role can be described as active or passive in so far as his production decisions effect the aftermarket price of his seeds... is going to hinge entirely on information that we have none of.
> 
> I really wasn't trying to say "it's his fault they cost so much" and more towards "great play, good hustle." However, now that we are here, yes it is his fault they cost so much lol. It is very literally his call. It is nobody else's call.
> 
> But is there anything wrong with charging $500 a pack? No there is not. It is still a completely negligible expense within the context of a fully scaled OP, and I hope they shell out like Mr Rodgers at a church fundraiser bake sale. But for a home grower, who will turn this $500 pack into 1.5 lbs in a closet, it's getting seriously debatable. At that point, it depends on individual disposable income. Of which a lot of people have close to none.


Simply put if a person spends

$180-330 on Oz per week / even 2 weeks- "after a month", A grower can purchase the pack make clones even if 2 great pheno's are found out of the ten pack and chuck the rest of the plants he wins.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 20, 2021)

Sour secret, this is one of the 2 phenos I kept, don't think I'll keep this one, though it was a contender. This one throws some decent yields-


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Sour secret, this is one of the 2 phenos I kept, don't think I'll keep this one, though it was a contender. This one throws some decent yields-
> View attachment 4947512


Looks like a dirty stinker!


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Sour secret, this is one of the 2 phenos I kept, don't think I'll keep this one, though it was a contender. This one throws some decent yields-
> View attachment 4947512


 Looks killer Man damn!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Sour secret, this is one of the 2 phenos I kept, don't think I'll keep this one, though it was a contender. This one throws some decent yields-
> View attachment 4947512


Nice work.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks everyone, what is crazy about wyeast so far is how stable there genetics seems to be. No phenos all over the place, some variation but still similar. Wyeast definitely has top-notch genetics.


----------



## Railage (Jul 20, 2021)

Day 23 Later Days, most are a lil squatty and a lil leafy but some are loud as shit already. Very excited. (My Violet Fogs from Compound and Guavameros from Cannarado are also smelling nice for day 23 as well)


----------



## Bankscotti (Jul 21, 2021)

i’m currently running “dungeon family” (georgia pie x horchata). it’s nice to read the genetics are pretty stable


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Sour secret, this is one of the 2 phenos I kept, don't think I'll keep this one, though it was a contender. This one throws some decent yields-
> View attachment 4947512


what does the keeper look like?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 22, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> what does the keeper look like?


Slightly a bit frostier, more spear like structure, more purple, similar nose, honestly could've kept either one.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Slightly a bit frostier, more spear like structure, more purple, similar nose, honestly could've kept either one.
> View attachment 4948733


Both look spectacularly dank, great grow you crushed it.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Slightly a bit frostier, more spear like structure, more purple, similar nose, honestly could've kept either one.
> View attachment 4948733


i'll be by later for mine


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Jul 26, 2021)

So glad duder re-released this one.


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 26, 2021)

I Just picked up some milk tea and crema cubes. Anyone running either of these yet?


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Jul 26, 2021)

Bankscotti said:


> i’m currently running “dungeon family” (georgia pie x horchata). it’s nice to read the genetics are pretty stable


Dude you are so stoked. This one is on my list. Maybe one day.

When you get there, if you could, please post pictures of them in flower or of your final product. I can't be the only one curious about this cross.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 26, 2021)

I took a chance on a stray cross with wyessts sled dawg today over the jungle cake cross.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 27, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> I took a chance on a stray cross with wyessts sled dawg today over the jungle cake cross.


Buddy did 6 blast chillers few months ago and has sled dogs going now. The blast chillers were phenomenal. I'll ask him about the sled dogs next time we meet up.

I started a full pack of blast chillers a month or so ago. Just topped them, waiting impatiently for them to get in my flower room.


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jul 27, 2021)

I got the sled dog going


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Jul 27, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> I got the sled dog going
> View attachment 4952500


That is as beautiful as it is impressive. Please update if/when possible.

Also, I would like to try and run something from the Menthol line outdoors but its super hot and dry where I live. Do you think your tree there could bear regular regular temps of say 95+ through August/September with some 105+ peppered here and there? Maybe if it were partially shaded?


----------



## Railage (Jul 30, 2021)

Some day 33 Later Days


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jul 30, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> That is as beautiful as it is impressive. Please update if/when possible.
> 
> Also, I would like to try and run something from the Menthol line outdoors but its super hot and dry where I live. Do you think your tree there could bear regular regular temps of say 95+ through August/September with some 105+ peppered here and there? Maybe if it were partially shaded?


That's basically a description the weather here this year. Lows in the mid 70s. Now normally, we are 10 degrees below that in the hottest part of the season and have much lower night temps... So much for mountain weather lol. 

Shade cloth or remay is necessary when transplanting out when it's already roasting outside, and often when plants are in a relatively low volume of soil & once again the roots aren't quite able to keep the plant hydrated. If you get them in early during general spring planting, April or may for me depending on late snow, it might not be needed at all.


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Jul 30, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> That's basically a description the weather here this year. Lows in the mid 70s. Now normally, we are 10 degrees below that in the hottest part of the season and have much lower night temps... So much for mountain weather lol.
> 
> Shade cloth or remay is necessary when transplanting out when it's already roasting outside, and often when plants are in a relatively low volume of soil & once again the roots aren't quite able to keep the plant hydrated. If you get them in early during general spring planting, April or may for me depending on late snow, it might not be needed at all.


Yeah I noticed in the picture it looks like you have it in some type of tent/greenhouse frame. Not sure if it was intentional but it seems deliberate so that you could pull something over as a means to shade your lovely trees, no? 

Well, either way this was very helpful, thank you.

Now if I could just figure out how to get out of suburbia and on to some actual property so I can (try to) grow outdoors. I'm so scared of getting robbed. People are crazy.


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jul 30, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Yeah I noticed in the picture it looks like you have it in some type of tent/greenhouse frame. Not sure if it was intentional but it seems deliberate so that you could pull something over as a means to shade your lovely trees, no?
> 
> Well, either way this was very helpful, thank you.
> 
> Now if I could just figure out how to get out of suburbia and on to some actual property so I can (try to) grow outdoors. I'm so scared of getting robbed. People are crazy.


I use the hoops for trellis, they're a nice alternative to pvc hoops which get old and crack


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 30, 2021)

Current run of sour secret with the with the 2 keeper phenos. This bud smells like what weed should smell like, no baked goods sweets smells with all the same gelatos, none of that with sour secret. This sour secret smells like straight up old school sour/gas, when I open a bucket.. it completely engulfs my house.


----------



## higher self (Aug 1, 2021)

Aye we on! I popped a few


----------



## Bankscotti (Aug 3, 2021)

GreenTeaHC said:


> Dude you are so stoked. This one is on my list. Maybe one day.
> 
> When you get there, if you could, please post pictures of them in flower or of your final product. I can't be the only one curious about this cross.


Just put them into flowering today, will update grow journal once a week


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 7, 2021)

I grabbed Strayfox's Building Blocks fems. Stray used a Sled Dog from Wyeast and hit it with some Chem D/Chem 91 reversed pollen. Should have quite the nose on those girls.


----------



## Fatshill (Aug 10, 2021)

Just grabbed the last pack of 'corpse paint' off Neptune, looks promising from earlier in this thread !


----------



## Railage (Aug 13, 2021)

Couple day 47 Later Days


----------



## Fatshill (Aug 16, 2021)

Oregon elite seeds has a sale on wyeast gear. Horchata line & a pack of ' Hawaiian dutch x The menthol '


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 16, 2021)

Railage said:


> Couple day 47 Later Days
> 
> View attachment 4964259View attachment 4964260


Looks great Railage, how the nose so far?


----------



## La0laEsMia (Aug 16, 2021)

Fatshill said:


> Oregon elite seeds has a sale on wyeast gear. Horchata line & a pack of ' Hawaiian dutch x The menthol '


is that a freebie they are giving away w horchata line orders? where did they mention that? I just got the Agua Forza, would be stoked to get some Hawaiian dutch x the menthol in there too.


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 16, 2021)

La0laEsMia said:


> is that a freebie they are giving away w horchata line orders? where did they mention that? I just got the Agua Forza, would be stoked to get some Hawaiian dutch x the menthol in there too.


It was just an older pack from the menthol line that got put up for sale.


----------



## GreenTeaHC (Aug 16, 2021)

La0laEsMia said:


> is that a freebie they are giving away w horchata line orders? where did they mention that? I just got the Agua Forza, would be stoked to get some Hawaiian dutch x the menthol in there too.


I just snagged that last pack of Socks and Sandals from Oregon Elite, but as of now there is (1) pack of the cross left on treestarsseedbank.

Also I grabbed a pack of Snowflake Syrup. I've been wanting the Wintergreen OG and seeing as I probably won't be able find a pack of it, I couldn't resist how interesting a menthol strain would be crossed with the horchata line.


----------



## Fatshill (Aug 16, 2021)

La0laEsMia said:


> is that a freebie they are giving away w horchata line orders? where did they mention that? I just got the Agua Forza, would be stoked to get some Hawaiian Dutch x the menthol in there too.


yeah I'm sorry I should have clarified. there were a few selections from the Horchata line, along with a pack of the older "The Menthol" Line, which was the sock and sandals cross of Hawaiian Dutch the menthol for sale on Oregon Elite seeds.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 25, 2021)

So I am looking through Green Bodhi at Great Lake Genetics and see that Wyeast did a collaboration with GB. 
*Green Bodhi – Blackberry Octane #7 x Illusion OG*
Is the Blackberry Octane from Wyeast? My guess is Blackberry and Jet Fuel Gelato. Whatever it is I think I need some of those beans, plus 21 beans for $100 is a legit deal. 
Does anyone know if I am correct about the Blackberry Octane?


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Sep 4, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> So I am looking through Green Bodhi at Great Lake Genetics and see that Wyeast did a collaboration with GB.
> *Green Bodhi – Blackberry Octane #7 x Illusion OG*
> Is the Blackberry Octane from Wyeast? My guess is Blackberry and Jet Fuel Gelato. Whatever it is I think I need some of those beans, plus 21 beans for $100 is a legit deal.
> Does anyone know if I am correct about the Blackberry Octane?


Jet Fuel Gelato is Hi Octane(Sunset Sherbert×Octane) × Jet Fuel(Aspen Og×High Country Diesel).


----------



## quiescent (Sep 5, 2021)

Corporal_Biscuit said:


> Jet Fuel Gelato is Hi Octane(Sunset Sherbert×Octane) × Jet Fuel(Aspen Og×High Country Diesel).


pretty sure it's gelato 45 and jet fuel


----------



## Bankscotti (Sep 7, 2021)

Dungeon Family (Georgia pie x Horchata) Week 2 [F8]


----------



## Satch12 (Sep 7, 2021)

Bankscotti said:


> Dungeon Family (Georgia pie x Horchata) Week 2 [F8]


Looking good to me!


----------



## Bankscotti (Sep 7, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Looking good to me!


thanks fam!


----------



## higher self (Sep 7, 2021)

Bankscotti said:


> Dungeon Family (Georgia pie x Horchata) Week 2 [F8]


Noice! I have 4 GA Pies in veg, some with thin leaves like that. Any terps to go with that frost?


----------



## Bankscotti (Sep 7, 2021)

higher self said:


> Noice! I have 4 GA Pies in veg, some with thin leaves like that. Any terps to go with that frost?


as of right now not much is going on with GA pie. hopefully she’ll start throwing out more terps in the upcoming weeks


----------



## higher self (Sep 7, 2021)

Bankscotti said:


> as of right now not much is going on with GA pie. hopefully she’ll start throwing out more terps in the upcoming weeks


Right on, yeah I trust that she will start to lay it on thick for you. I get a lil too antsy for terps early on when I see frost lol. I'm just being super selective with my keepers now.


----------



## Satch12 (Oct 2, 2021)

Buddha’s hemp reserve is doing bogo and have Wyeast.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 3, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Buddha’s hemp reserve is doing bogo and have Wyeast.


Just picked up 2 packs of Crema Cubes (ZR3 x Horchata). I saw that Crane City had a whole lineup/drop with the ZR3 as the pollen donor, so I’m gonna guess that their ZR3 is something special. Shout out to Buddha too cause he’s one of the nicest guys I’ve ever bought beans from. Anyone have experience with the ZR3 in crosses or clones? I was also looking at Milk Tea, Amazake, Kings Chalice, Half Pint and Cinnamon Sour too so if anyone has info on those that’d be cool


----------



## Bankscotti (Oct 5, 2021)

Dungeon family week 6


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 5, 2021)

Bankscotti said:


> Dungeon family week 6


Looking great man, how's the nose? I wanted to pick some up, but I ended up getting two packs of ZR3 x Horchata instead. Not a big fan of hype strains, but Dungeon Family looked like it was the most popular from the Vol 3


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 6, 2021)

Crema Cubes just touched down. Got both from Buddha’s Hemp Reserve, one of the best guys I’ve bought from. Can’t wait to hunt these, but won’t be for another 2-3 grows cause I’m gonna be hunting Guava Pie from Bloom Seed Co and Nila Wafer from Cannarado before these. I also got Sour Secret and Ice Milk from wyeast, but these just sound so good I gotta run them asap. I have such a small amount of space that I wish I can just run them all at once! I got so many seeds that will probably last me a couple lifetimes, but I do expect to pop every single one that I spent money on. Planning on moving sometime next year so hopefully I’ll get a lot more space to run everything I want, including breeding and preservation projects.


----------



## higher self (Nov 13, 2021)

Bankscotti said:


> Dungeon family week 6


Looks fire! Can we get an update & terp description? Going to flip my clones soon. One of them smells soo good on the stem rubs, hard to describe it but it's sweet smelling, makes me see why the Mother plant is called Georgia Pie. 3 pheno's 1 having a good smell but all look nearly identical.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Nov 22, 2021)

4Chata 
Chem 4 X Horchata 
Somewhere around week 5-7 bloom. Sweet then gas.


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 14, 2021)

Sock + Sandals dried budzz very intense and sweet smelling and tasting until the end of the joint really


----------



## higher self (Dec 14, 2021)

Any word on new drops from Wyeast? Wasn't there supposed to be another Horchata drop vol 4? I was on IG for a short awhile but once I started seeing that Meta bs I deleted it lol!


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Dec 14, 2021)

higher self said:


> Any word on new drops from Wyeast? Wasn't there supposed to be another Horchata drop vol 4? I was on IG for a short awhile but once I started seeing that Meta bs I deleted it lol!


I would of liked to seen the release menus for Volumn 2 & 3. I know what some of the crosses were, but...


----------



## higher self (Dec 14, 2021)

Corporal_Biscuit said:


> I would of liked to seen the release menus for Volumn 2 & 3. I know what some of the crosses were, but...


Look on page 9 for vol 3. I'm not sure vol 2 has to do with the Horchata line at all bc I can't find the menu. I was just under the impression that there was going to be another Horchata drop, coulda sworn I saw a post of him saying that somewhere. Than again Wyeast isn't dropping every 2-6 months like most breeders lol


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Dec 14, 2021)

Corporal_Biscuit said:


> I would of liked to seen the release menus for Volumn 2 & 3. I know what some of the crosses were, but...


Here you go:


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Dec 14, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Here you go:
> View attachment 5046785


So he did make an S1. Shucks.


----------



## HighGardenCultivation (Dec 17, 2021)

Start of week 6 (Lemon Tree x Horchata) in Coco under Thinkgrow Model H. First time running Wyeast and I'm impressed! Definitely can't wait until I have more space to grow!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 17, 2021)

HighGardenCultivation said:


> Start of week 6 (Lemon Tree x Horchata) in Coco under Thinkgrow Model H. First time running Wyeast and I'm impressed! Definitely can't wait until I have more space to grow!
> 
> View attachment 5048265View attachment 5048266View attachment 5048267View attachment 5048273


Looks great! Wyeast hasn't disappointed for me yet, how's the terps?


----------



## HighGardenCultivation (Dec 17, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Looks great! Wyeast hasn't disappointed for me yet, how's the terps?


Thank you! Hint of lemon and a sweet/creamy smell. I'll report back once the smell intensifies


----------



## TWOMP (Dec 23, 2021)

Day 50
Dungeon Family # 2

DF #4
DF #1
DF #5


----------



## Learning1234 (Dec 23, 2021)

Grabbed Thunder Island and Crema Cubes. I’ll run them next year for sure and throw some pics up. Might grab a couple more Wyeast packs to run next year too. Looking at Dungeon Family, Sidra, Latte Larry, or Milk Tea. Decisions, decisions…


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 27, 2021)

TWOMP said:


> Day 50
> Dungeon Family # 2
> View attachment 5052425
> DF #4View attachment 5052431
> ...


I like #1 & #5


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 29, 2021)

Grabbed Kings chalice and Frozen Rose on Strainly. $165 total for both. Steve still has a good number of packs 80 per


----------



## HighGardenCultivation (Jan 6, 2022)

Lemon Tree x Horchata Day 1 Flush at day 58



http://imgur.com/a/aKTnJyq


----------



## MyBallzItch (Jan 7, 2022)

HighGardenCultivation said:


> Lemon Tree x Horchata Day 1 Flush at day 58
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/aKTnJyq


Looks frosty! How did they yield?


----------



## HighGardenCultivation (Jan 7, 2022)

MyBallzItch said:


> Looks frosty! How did they yield?


Thank you! Will chop them in a week, so I’ll report back later


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 9, 2022)

Soaking some Crema Cubes and Thunder Island beans today.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 9, 2022)

Twelve seeds in both the Wyeast packs I just opened. Nice to get two extras.


----------



## HighGardenCultivation (Jan 13, 2022)

Lemon Tree x Horchata chopped at day 63 



http://imgur.com/a/UfIAOpy


----------



## higher self (Feb 27, 2022)

Dungeon Family in 1/2 gal pot. I love plants that grow like this! Unfortunately I didn't clone but I will reveg & she got seeded a little bit with the male I was using. Didn't mean to hit the whole room but I just said F it! Not super terpy but I can smell the Kushmints & I'm sure it will taste good out the vape & joints.

Have another Dungeon Family that looks & smells just like a Kushmints x Blue Power pheno I have. More leafy not like the pheno pictured & nas stronger terps but culling it for the Kushmints x Blue Power.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 15, 2022)

Dropped these in h20 today. Very anxious to see what comes about. Held off on running the Ice Milk.


----------



## higher self (Mar 17, 2022)

Other pheno of Dungeon Family. Got a few seeds on her, though she didn’t really take pollen like other plants. Having a hard time choosing which to keep. This pheno, the one I posted earlier (Horchata pheno I'm presuming) or Kushmints x Blue from Sin City. I'm kind of favoring this Dungeon Family that's pictured. Not as gassy as Kushmints x Blue Power more sweet but better structure, less larfy. Just a good high & flavor for me, will work on a run for yields. Kushmints & Georgia Pie really seems to tickle my fancy.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 22, 2022)

@higher self I've got some Dungeon Family going now still in VEG - my plants look totally different .... maybe growing in a larger pot would help the plants be less larfy?? I'm hoping.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 23, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> @higher self I've got some Dungeon Family going now still in VEG - my plants look totally different .... maybe growing in a larger pot would help the plants be less larfy?? I'm hoping.


Yeah definitely think it helps, but i think it’s mainly on the light source and how close it is. I run pheno hunts on 1/2 gal pots and they’re usually pretty far away from the lights and get pretty larfy, but round 2 always seems to be much better since they’re in 3/5 gallon pots with the perfect amount of height between the tops and the lights. The terps always seem to be similar though, so the smoke test always seems to be a good indicator either way of whether it’s a keeper or not


----------



## higher self (Mar 23, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> @higher self I've got some Dungeon Family going now still in VEG - my plants look totally different .... maybe growing in a larger pot would help the plants be less larfy?? I'm hoping.


I blame my soil mix that I have since thrown outside for the garden. Roots on plants were not white & healthy got a new mix plants are looking really good in with just plain water so far. 



uJhiteLiger said:


> Yeah definitely think it helps, but i think it’s mainly on the light source and how close it is. I run pheno hunts on 1/2 gal pots and they’re usually pretty far away from the lights and get pretty larfy, but round 2 always seems to be much better since they’re in 3/5 gallon pots with the perfect amount of height between the tops and the lights. The terps always seem to be similar though, so the smoke test always seems to be a good indicator either way of whether it’s a keeper or not


I agree. I've been running 1/2 fabric pots for this pheno hunt. I'm on the tail end of it now with a good few plants left to run. Had to go back to jumbo 1 gal pots bc 1/2 gal is a pain to keep watered well. Also find that small & larfy don't effect terps or potency nor does seeded plants in my experience. The only problem I'm having going so small on hunts is smoking the plant in less than a week & having to wait on round 2 lol! Or worse no clone & waiting on reveg then round two several months later


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 24, 2022)

What keeper phenos are you finding for the Dungeon Family?? I've got several plants in VEG they all look good so far.


----------



## higher self (Mar 28, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> What keeper phenos are you finding for the Dungeon Family?? I've got several plants in VEG they all look good so far.


Even with my issues & small plants there was one plant that was absolute shit yielder in flower. It's crazy I honestly thought it was my best pheno in veg. Vapes really good though despite the lack of terps while growing compared to the others, when dried it's more "peachy" GA Pie in flavor. You probably have some plants that smell like that in stem rubs.

My 2 that yielded more are keepers imo, just one more GA Pie n Kushmints dom & the other more Horchata, being less kushy with a bit of GA Pie twang. I'm glad I have 10 seeds left but I've already made seeds out of these to play with 1st.


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (Apr 18, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> I just got of couple packs of Wyeast gear
> 
> i got Puff Puff(Nigerian Silk x Jet fuel Gelato) and Fresh Powder(Amnesia Haze x The Menthol)
> 
> ...


i wanna see how that fresh powder comes out cuzzz


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 20, 2022)

SIDEWALK_shamans said:


> i wanna see how that fresh powder comes out cuzzz


I grew it like a year ago

don’t remember if I took pics or not but if theres none in this thread I probably didn’t

it was good smoke though and had excellent gasoline terps


----------



## HighGardenCultivation (May 12, 2022)

My Lemon Splash keeper. Very gassy with a hint of lemon


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (May 12, 2022)

HighGardenCultivation said:


> My Lemon Splash keeper. Very gassy with a hint of lemon View attachment 5132206


damn that
looks figgen dank


----------



## SIDEWALK_shamans (May 12, 2022)

HighGardenCultivation said:


> Lemon Tree x Horchata chopped at day 63
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/UfIAOpy


OMG
SO 
PRETTY


----------



## Elsydro (May 14, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> A friend grew out 3 kings Huckleberry and it was insanely good. Frosty with incredible tastes. Like I said you can't go wrong with either.
> I am going to try an grab a few packs from the Horchata drop but Zuyaqui is the only one on Strainly. OES has Corbett cherry and Zuyaqui.


Is 3kings Sour D, headband ; chem d crossed onto the huck???
Thanks, mainly wondering about the 3 kings onto Huckleberry???


----------



## Zipz55 (May 14, 2022)

Elsydro said:


> Is 3kings Sour D, headband ; chem d crossed onto the huck???
> Thanks, mainly wondering about the 3 kings onto Huckleberry???


3 Kins is Headband/Sour Diesel/OG Kush


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 14, 2022)

I have a few Frozen Rose (sour gelato x menthol) and Kings Chalice (3 kings x horchata). They are giving the other plants complexes with their growth and structure. Pictures as they get situated outside and grow into trees.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 1, 2022)

One of my Frozen Rose almost ready for transplant to raised bed. She's in a 5 gallon. Going to have 2 of these going in ground with plenty of room to spread out.


----------



## higher self (Jul 15, 2022)

Still running Dungeon Family. Sweet terps & soild nugs no larf, just like my Bitties from Solfire. Going to do a reversal either with this cut or the Bitties, should be a banger of a cross


----------



## Matix35 (Jul 15, 2022)

higher self said:


> Still running Dungeon Family. Sweet terps & soild nugs no larf, just like my Bitties from Solfire. Going to do a reversal either with this cut or the Bitties, should be a banger of a cross
> 
> View attachment 5164097View attachment 5164098


Awesome looking plant !!!wyeast farm got a lot of keeper!!Just a question ,do you think making pollen in a tent can spread in every tent in other room exemple?making cross are really nice espacially fem


----------



## higher self (Jul 15, 2022)

Matix35 said:


> Awesome looking plant !!!wyeast farm got a lot of keeper!!Just a question ,do you think making pollen in a tent can spread in every tent in other room exemple?making cross are really nice espacially fem


Thanks! Finally dialing this cut in some after a few subpar runs with underpowered lighting. Wyeast definitely has some great stuff, waiting for a new drop before I try to snag some of the packs still floating out there. 

About the pollen I think it depends on where you are exhausting. I would make sure the exhaust from pollen tent goes outside. Or flower out male early isolate & collect pollen & paint brush the pollen on females somewhere then cover pollinated branches with bag. I haven't done it that way but need to bc I'm tired of smoking all this seeded bud when I make seeds. Feels like back in the day buying schwag lol


----------



## Jboogie305 (Jul 17, 2022)

higher self said:


> Still running Dungeon Family. Sweet terps & soild nugs no larf, just like my Bitties from Solfire. Going to do a reversal either with this cut or the Bitties, should be a banger of a cross
> 
> View attachment 5164097View attachment 5164098


Just snagged some seeds. How many phenos did you get ??


----------



## higher self (Jul 18, 2022)

Jboogie305 said:


> Just snagged some seeds. How many phenos did you get ??


Only popped 3 seeds. Two looked the same as pictured but one of those was really low yielding, might have been my fault. The pheno that I didnt clone turned out looking the best was more of the Horchata pheno. I need to pop some more from my pack & find a better pheno but what I have now is still great!


----------



## Jboogie305 (Jul 18, 2022)

higher self said:


> Only popped 3 seeds. Two looked the same as pictured but one of those was really low yielding, might have been my fault. The pheno that I didnt clone turned out looking the best was more of the Horchata pheno. I need to pop some more from my pack & find a better pheno but what I have now is still great!


Ahh ok ... seems like alot of people bought this pack but not alot are running it.. wish I saw some crazy phenos cause the lineage is awesome


----------



## higher self (Jul 18, 2022)

Jboogie305 said:


> Ahh ok ... seems like alot of people bought this pack but not alot are running it.. wish I saw some crazy phenos cause the lineage is awesome


I mean if you bought them then pop them, there is a lack og grow reports but don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm running Dungeon Family now - small plants not a lot of branching not really impressed with this one tbh.


----------



## Jboogie305 (Jul 18, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> I'm running Dungeon Family now - small plants not a lot of branching not really impressed with this one tbh.


Thanks for the feedback lol.. trying to swap them out right now actually


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 19, 2022)

bobrown14 said:


> I'm running Dungeon Family now - small plants not a lot of branching not really impressed with this one tbh.


I’ve ran it and got big plants with a crazy ass nose… matter of fact the clones got bigger ….


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 19, 2022)

Indoorpro said:


> I’ve ran it and got big plants with a crazy ass nose… matter of fact the clones got bigger ….


Good to know on the loudness I'm not getting any of that but I run organic soil no-till. Some cultivars do much better than others in living soil seems to me. 

Most of my own creations where parents were grown in living soil the offspring do better in that same soil.


----------



## higher self (Jul 19, 2022)

I wouldn't call my cut loud but it's not lacking in terps in the least, very pleasant smelling. My environment runs a bit hot but the terps are still there, going to crush it when weather cools down in fall winter season


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 19, 2022)

Anybody know if there’s going to be new drop soon? I looked around and very few packs left.


----------



## Legohouse57 (Jul 20, 2022)

Serverchris said:


> I've been trying to find a good zkittle dominant croas.


I'm not sure if you're still looking for one but i found a site that i think had Zkittles on it. its called homegrown cannabis co.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 27, 2022)

A King's Chalice and Frozen rose in 5 gallons, going into 10 gallon bags tonight. I already have 1 of each in ground very well established and bushing out. I need to do a Wyeast run of Ice Milk, Dream Shake, Frozen Rose and Kings Chalice maybe hit them up with Componds Lemon Apricot (lemon jack x loa) from when he was still with Compound 

These are both around 5 ft tall. They're root bound and going into 10 gallons. I have been hitting with Vegamatrix Prime Zyme to help the roots a bit. They will be getting hit up by a Ecto Cooler f2 for what should be a treat.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 30, 2022)

Here are a couple more shots of Kings Chalice and Frozen Rose in ground. I can't say enough about Wyeast's gear. The five gallons I transplanted to ten gallons were bushes out. These that are in the ground are very bushy too. If these turn out even half as good as the Cold Fusion I grew a while back, I'll be very happy.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 2, 2022)

Anyone here grown Funk Fakers? It's the Grape Gasoline x Horchata cross


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 31, 2022)

Frozen Rose and King's chalice flanking a Sunshine #4 × cakefighter male. These are all in 5 gallons bushed out. As always with Wyeast's gear the internode spacing is very nice should create some large cola's. These crosses with that male should be a pheno hunters dream. 
I just had a 4 x 8 space open and am leaning towards running Dream Shake, Ice Milk, Frozen Rose and Kings Chalice under some LED'S. Little Wyeast heavenly garden.

This pic doesn't do it justice showing the internode spacing.

These 3 are around 6 ft in 5 gallons


----------



## Satch12 (Sep 12, 2022)

Absolute donkey dicks from snowflake syrup outdoors, this plants been a pleasure so far, started flowering probably 2-3 weeks before my other two crema cubes and bloom guAva’z.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 18, 2022)

Does anyone know when wyeast new drop is and what is going to be the main strain in his crosses...wasn't sure if it was another horchata line or something different? Feel there is not a ton of info online. He seems to do 1 or 2 drops tops a year which I like. His last horchata x's drop is completely sold everywhere.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 18, 2022)

The only Wyeast gear I see around is Oregon Elite Seeds has Crema cubes and Socks and Sandals. A Menthol cross and a Horchata. 
I am loving my Kings Chalice and Frozen Rose outdoors girls.
Still have Dream Shake, Frozen Rose, King's chalice and Ice Milk .I also have his Lemon Apricot (lemon jack x loa) regs from his Compound days. 
Maybe I should do my own Wyeast drop?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 18, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> The only Wyeast gear I see around is Oregon Elite Seeds has Crema cubes and Socks and Sandals. A Menthol cross and a Horchata.
> I am loving my Kings Chalice and Frozen Rose outdoors girls.
> Still have Dream Shake, Frozen Rose, King's chalice and Ice Milk .I also have his Lemon Apricot (lemon jack x loa) regs from his Compound days.
> Maybe I should do my own Wyeast drop?


Nice collection..I have sealed packs of wyeast marshmallow og and king's chalice. Think tank seed bank said wyeast is doing a drop soon


----------



## Learning1234 (Sep 18, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Does anyone know when wyeast new drop is and what is going to be the main strain in his crosses...wasn't sure if it was another horchata line or something different? Feel there is not a ton of info online. He seems to do 1 or 2 drops tops a year which I like. His last horchata x's drop is completely sold everywhere.


I talked to him before this run I’m about to finish up to see when his new stuff would be ready. He said not until I was done with this run at least and probably end of the year. He was trying to improve The Menthol and he had some Cold Snap crosses and whatnot he was testing. That’s all I know. Let me know if you hear when the next drop is.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 19, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> I talked to him before this run I’m about to finish up to see when his new stuff would be ready. He said not until I was done with this run at least and probably end of the year. He was trying to improve The Menthol and he had some Cold Snap crosses and whatnot he was testing. That’s all I know. Let me know if you hear when the next drop is.


That would be great if he released some menthol crosses again...I could see them using the cold snap as their main cross as well or even the candy chrome. Some of the cold snap and candy chrome were just insane looking, super fire, I remember I was actively trying to find a pack of cold snap but missed out. Wyeast is definitely a true smokers breeder, his stuff is all great head smoke.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 20, 2022)

Here are a King's Chalice and Frozen Rose in 5 gallon fabric pots. These girls got knocked up by a Sunshine #4/Cakefighter from Dragboat Jeff at GLG. These girls are around 6 ft tall. Each branch is solid nugs. Should get a good amount of seeds to hunt through.

I also have a King's Chalice in a raised bed around 10+ ft tall and two Frozen Roses in ground only about 9 ft tall and another in a 5 gallon pot. They were knocked up by a Ecto Cooler male.


----------



## Merkeleidoscope (Sep 20, 2022)

Culo, by Wyeast. 
A.S.S. (American Skunk Selection) x Horchata


----------



## dwc420letsgo (Sep 23, 2022)

Merkeleidoscope said:


> Culo, by Wyeast.
> A.S.S. (American Skunk Selection) x Horchata
> 
> View attachment 5200732
> ...


did you see any nanners in your CULOs? I have no idea what I did to mine but two had full on balls on week 1 and two threw nanners from like week 2... temp was good, on living soil, i didn't see any signs of stress but looking at yours makes me feel like it was somehow my fault


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 24, 2022)

Treestarseedbank still has most of tge Horchata gear. I have never ordered from them after I heard they are a rip off site. Has anyone ever ordered from them? There are a few crosses I have yet to get and want them.


----------



## Merkeleidoscope (Sep 24, 2022)

dwc420letsgo said:


> did you see any nanners in your CULOs? I have no idea what I did to mine but two had full on balls on week 1 and two threw nanners from like week 2... temp was good, on living soil, i didn't see any signs of stress but looking at yours makes me feel like it was somehow my fault


You made me panic, so the very next day I poked around much more than I usually do and thankfully I found no nanners. Will part 2 this when I trim everything up and hopefully my answer won't change.


----------



## aFanOfThisCannabis (Sep 24, 2022)

Hey everyone. First time poster on Rollitup. 

Here are a few pics from the Half Pint (Horchata x Runtz) from Wyeast that I recently harvested. I am in love with this strain. She was easy to cultivate and the effects are perfect; great body high, makes me happy, leaves me functional and reduces pain. I'm not sure how he does it. 

View attachment Half-Pint.jpg


----------



## aFanOfThisCannabis (Sep 24, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Does anyone know when wyeast new drop is and what is going to be the main strain in his crosses...wasn't sure if it was another horchata line or something different? Feel there is not a ton of info online. He seems to do 1 or 2 drops tops a year which I like. His last horchata x's drop is completely sold everywhere.


Not sure when his next drop will be. I think he may be moving into the rec market, so his attention could be focused on that. I assume his next drop will be before the year is over. 

It seems he has been working on Cold Snap crosses with Sunset Sherbet, Triangle Kush, Purple Urkle and Motorbreath #15. It wouldn't surprise me if he had something even more special to be released. Perhaps Cold Snap s1's? Either way, I have no doubt that all of these crosses are going to be stellar.


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 26, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Treestarseedbank still has most of tge Horchata gear. I have never ordered from them after I heard they are a rip off site. Has anyone ever ordered from them? There are a few crosses I have yet to get and want them.


I've ordered from them with no problems several times.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 1, 2022)

A few shots of King's Chalice. She's full of beans. Can't wait to hunt through these beans. Father was Sunshine #4 × cakefighter.


----------



## aFanOfThisCannabis (Oct 4, 2022)

HighGardenCultivation said:


> My Lemon Splash keeper. Very gassy with a hint of lemon View attachment 5132206


You grew some beautiful plants, man. Your videos influenced my decision to throw a few into my current batch. 

What type of Stretch did they have? How would you describe the high?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 10, 2022)

A few shots of Frozen Rose (sour gelato x menthol) killing it in soil. This girl is full of beans too. Male was Bodhi's Sunshine #4 × Strayfox's cakefighter (Dragboat cut). Terps are solid but not as funky as the Cold Fusion I ran (and kick myself for not cloning).


----------



## dwc420letsgo (Oct 10, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> A few shots of Frozen Rose (sour gelato x menthol) killing it in soil. This girl is full of beans too. Terps are solid but not as funky as the Cold Fusion I ran (and kick myself for not cloning).
> View attachment 5210705View attachment 5210706


Did you pollinate her on purpose?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 10, 2022)

dwc420letsgo said:


> Did you pollinate her on purpose?


Yes I did.


----------



## HighGardenCultivation (Oct 11, 2022)

aFanOfThisCannabis said:


> You grew some beautiful plants, man. Your videos influenced my decision to throw a few into my current batch.
> 
> What type of Stretch did they have? How would you describe the high?


Thank you. The plants didn’t stretch much. I ran 24 hr in veg. The high was definitely indica leaning for majority of the phenos. One of the phenos tasted like lemons.


----------



## aFanOfThisCannabis (Oct 12, 2022)

HighGardenCultivation said:


> Thank you. The plants didn’t stretch much. I ran 24 hr in veg. The high was definitely indica leaning for majority of the phenos. One of the phenos tasted like lemons.


Thanks for the feedback. I have two at 36 days of veg and they don't have the vigor that the Runtz x Horchata did. The Lemon Splash has stayed short and squatty.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 16, 2022)

A couple branches from two separate Frozen Rose trees. These are both full of seeds from a male Sunshine #4/cakefighter. The one on the right was just starting to get bud rot near the top. Terps are there but hoping their beans kick it up a notch. Should still make some good bubble hash.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 18, 2022)

Kings Chalice- I had to pull a branch with the tip showing beginning of rot. Snipped off effected spot and took a few shots before processing her to see ratio of nature seeds. She still needs a while more. She just starting to color with temps finally dropping.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 26, 2022)

I pulled my four Frozen Roses. Three looked incredibly similar one turned dark violet. Looking fwd to some fresh bubble hash. The beans I have pulled so far are huge.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 21, 2022)

Any word on a wyeast drop happening?


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Any word on a wyeast drop happening?


This. And where?


----------



## higher self (Dec 21, 2022)

Get your free shirt lol! Guess he's still cooking something up. I'm still running Dungeon Family & flowering out a cross I made from it now.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 22, 2022)

higher self said:


> Get your free shirt lol! Guess he's still cooking something up. I'm still running Dungeon Family & flowering out a cross I made from it now.
> 
> View attachment 5240349


How was dungeon fam? You have any flowering pics?


----------



## aFanOfThisCannabis (Dec 22, 2022)

Duke Wellington said:


> This. And where?


It seems his drop date has gotten pushed back at least twice now. The crosses I’ve seen posted were with Cold Snap which is really exciting; Zuyaqui, Urkle, Triangle Kush, and Motor Breath. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## aFanOfThisCannabis (Dec 22, 2022)

aFanOfThisCannabis said:


> Not sure when his next drop will be. I think he may be moving into the rec market, so his attention could be focused on that. I assume his next drop will be before the year is over.
> 
> It seems he has been working on Cold Snap crosses with Sunset Sherbet, Triangle Kush, Purple Urkle and Motorbreath #15. It wouldn't surprise me if he had something even more special to be released. Perhaps Cold Snap s1's? Either way, I have no doubt that all of these crosses are going to be stellar.


I misspoke when I mentioned the rec market. He said he was setting up a bigger breeding facility, not sure why that registered as rec when I read it at the time….


----------



## splakow (Sunday at 8:49 PM)

HighGardenCultivation said:


> My Lemon Splash keeper. Very gassy with a hint of lemon View attachment 5132206


damn thats some bling bling


----------



## Dividedsky (Sunday at 9:58 PM)

aFanOfThisCannabis said:


> It seems his drop date has gotten pushed back at least twice now. The crosses I’ve seen posted were with Cold Snap which is really exciting; Zuyaqui, Urkle, Triangle Kush, and Motor Breath. It will be worth the wait.


This^ from what I heard wyeast is in the process of testing some cold snap x's some if expect there to be definitely some cold snap line dropping in the future which I feel is would be a great line...cold snap(biscotti x menthol) line will definitely move quickly. I wish I grabbed the candy chrome when it was still available, I've seen some flower if it and it's fire.


----------

